# the higher you get



## acemi

Merhaba, 

Another saying...  this one is used about emotions. 

The higher you get, the harder you fall. 

There could be the literal translation, but is there a common Turkish saying for similar situation? 

Oh, and if one was to translate it directly, is there a pronoun that indicates that it is general, not specifically 'you'?  In English we would use 'one': The higher one gets, the harder one falls.  
In this case, one = a person/any person. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Volcano

acemi said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Another saying...  this one is used about emotions.
> 
> The higher you get, the harder you fall.
> 
> There could be the literal translation, but is there a common Turkish saying for similar situation?
> 
> Oh, and if one was to translate it directly, is there a pronoun that indicates that it is general, not specifically 'you'?  In English we would use 'one': The higher one gets, the harder one falls.
> In this case, one = a person/any person.
> 
> Thanks in advance



*We say 'Ne kadar yükselirsen o kadar düşersin' in Turkish.Yes, it is a common Turkish saying for similar situation **and it indicates specifically you.*


----------



## acemi

Volcano, teşekkürler. 

How much (far) you rise, is how much (far) you fall. 

Yes, and more generally applicable to other situations.


----------



## ukuca

A variant of that: "ne kadar yükselirsen, düşüşün o kadar şiddetli olur."


----------



## acemi

nice, thank you.  That is more colourful.  

başka var mı?


----------



## Volcano

*Ne kadar yükselirsen düştüğünde o kadar canın yanar*.


----------



## dr.izbul

acemi said:


> is there a pronoun that indicates that it is general, not specifically 'you'? In English we would use 'one': The higher one gets, the harder one falls.
> In this case, one = a person/any person.


 
The word you are looking for must be "kişi"...

As for the expression you mention, there may be quite a number of other "colourful" equivalents; including the following two:

"(Fazla) yüksekten uçan sert çakılır."

"Yüksekten uçan çabuk çakılır."

You don't need to say "yüksekten uçan _*kişi*_", and, if you did, it would not change the meaning in any appreciable degree.


----------

